# plow for jeep



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

my buddy had a jeep wrangler and wonts to know what would be a good but light enough plow that would work on it.


----------



## thumpper (Oct 29, 2005)

I am using a Meyers 6' power angle on a 93 Wrangler 4.0 and works fine. Good for driveways and small parking lots but not for heavy lot or commerical work. If the Wrangler is a 4 cyl don't waste you time...


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

I have an older st90 7.5'. But I am kinda cheap.


----------



## Oct7brian (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a 7' Meyer on my 90 and it works great.


----------



## Scrambler22 (Nov 19, 2005)

I use a Western 7' std on mine. works great. weights in at 500# + 75# for mount.


----------



## kstt (Dec 11, 2003)

thumpper said:


> I am using a Meyers 6' power angle on a 93 Wrangler 4.0 and works fine. Good for driveways and small parking lots but not for heavy lot or commerical work. If the Wrangler is a 4 cyl don't waste you time...


That is so wrong. You wanna 4.0, good for you. But folks have been plowing with 4 cyl Jeeps for sixty years, and doing quite nicely. I suggest that any problems plowing with a 4 - banger Wrangler are the result of the operator, not the motor.


----------



## muddy00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Got to use my blizzard 680, and it was awesome
:redbounce


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

6.5 meyer on my jeep, seems good so far


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a western suburbanite on mine and it was the lightest i have found and works fine.....270 pounds and 7'4" wide.


----------



## smithb0146 (Oct 4, 2006)

*I Need Help!*

I have a 1997 jeep cherokee country, with a 4.0L and a straight 6 engine.. i would like to put a plopw on it, iam thinknin a 6.5' meyers plow.. Anyone have any ideas please? You cna post a reply or e-mail me - [email protected]...

Thank you,
Smithb0146 :salute:


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

smithb0146 said:


> with a 4.0L and a straight 6 engine..
> 
> Thank you,
> Smithb0146 :salute:


that some special double engine eddition?? :waving:

jsut messing with you i'm sure we all knew what you meant. anyway i only have experience with the plow I listed above so i'm not one to give advixe problaby.....all I can say is i'm very happy with it and needed no suspention modifications cuz it is the lightest plow out there for our applications.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

12-10-2005, 01:26 PM 
JTS Landscaping & Lawn Service 
Registered User Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: hudsonville, michigan
Posts: 60 

plow for jeep

my buddy had a jeep wrangler and wonts to know what would be a good but light enough plow that would work on it. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 LOL  you replied to a post that is almost a year old 
I wonder what plow he got last year???

Dated P.s. .I would get a snow-way for the jeep, I had one on a 4.0 yj they worked great together.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thumpper said:


> I am using a Meyers 6' power angle on a 93 Wrangler 4.0 and works fine. Good for driveways and small parking lots but not for heavy lot or commerical work. If the Wrangler is a 4 cyl don't waste you time...


your kidding right in the 60s alot of people plowed parking lots with small 4 bangers its all in the gearing


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

check out Snoway.com. The down pressure makes these smaller plows work like much larger, heavier ones...... Great plows.....

Derek


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would go with a western or a curtis i think that down pressure crap is bs and the money they want is crazy


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i would go with a western or a curtis i think that down pressure crap is bs and the money they want is crazy


I am curious what you based your claim on?? It sounds very typical of someone who has no direct experience.

I, on the other hand, have been using them for 4 years, and have extensive time behind them to actually know how they perform.....

I paid $4000 for my first plow.......I would say that is about average....I will continue to use Snoway, mainly because of the productivity the DP provides......

D


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im sick off all you guys taking cheap shots on meyers plows i want something thats steel not lexan plastic


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*Snow-way*

I love my snow-way its a few years old and it has a steel blade......It's worth looking into...i think there is a few of us jeepers that have'em...dont recall any complaints.


----------



## mach460 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a snow-way on my 95 wrangler and love it
no problems here.......oh and it's a 4 banger......


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> your kidding right in the 60s alot of people plowed parking lots with small 4 bangers its all in the gearing


First, you guys are replying to a post from a year ago....not
sure if you were aware of that.

Secondly, the owners manual that came with my TJ
says that they do not recommend snowplowing with
a 4 cylinder wrangler UNLESS it's a manual transmission.
That's probably where the poster got his ideas from.


----------

